# Whats your favorite Bra Color??



## Mari63 (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that there are females posting thier favorite color bra to thier facebook profile.... I am asking this here:

So what is your favorite bra color???? Mine is Black.... but nude/pink would be my second favorite!


----------



## Mari63 (Jan 9, 2010)

I love bra's and panties... My favorite color bra is BLACK!

Facebook females are starting to post thier favorite bra color next to thier profile name...LOL

Although I believe it is for a good cause: Breast Cancer Awareness!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 9, 2010)

pink





I have areally pretty one with random pink, chocolate and apricot coloured patterns all over it, with white lace. It sounds ugly but it's not


----------



## Karren (Jan 9, 2010)

Thought they were posting what color they were wearing today! Yeah for breast cancer awareness.

Anyway. My favorite is also black...


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 9, 2010)

Actually mine also!!


----------



## ~Angela~ (Jan 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thought they were posting what color they were wearing today! Yeah for breast cancer awareness. 
Anyway. My favorite is also black...

Yeah it is... what you are wearing today


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah it was what you were wearing at the time. Although most of mine aren't block colours. My facebook status read 'leopard print'. But my favourite coloured lingerie is either red or black (but always with some kind of pattern/design to break up the colour.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 9, 2010)

i lke pink girly underwear really. i'll wear black sometimes but i prefer pinkier colours, especially seeing as i wear a lot of white so they show through if they are dark colours.


----------



## Marc (Jan 9, 2010)

I dont wear bras but my fav colour is black followed by a nice pink one


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 9, 2010)

Black Lace....cant go wrong!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not sure if I have a favorite. But if I go on pure numbers, it would probably be nude, black, or hot pink. lol.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a very sexy one, black with gold details, but i think i still prefer white.


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 9, 2010)

Black laced. Nude for see through colors.


----------



## akathegnat (Jan 11, 2010)

I kind of always go for fun colored prints...main color I would have to say if bright pinks though.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 11, 2010)

its not a color, but anything with lace

if i had to chose one color it would be blue... not really practical but oh so pretty


----------



## suncat (Jan 11, 2010)

Black! The color is so sexy!


----------



## rose white (Jan 13, 2010)

My favorite is black. I always wear black tops so I just wear black underneath it, too.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jan 13, 2010)

Definitely black, the majority of shirts I wear are black so it just works best.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 13, 2010)

Black, also black and pink or purple.


----------



## Roxie (Jan 14, 2010)

My favourite is deffinitely black... with lace.


----------



## Xexuxa (Jan 17, 2010)

I prefer flesh tones if I can help it


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 26, 2010)

My fav is black




Thinks it's sexY!



and then pink.. love that color


----------



## Minka (Feb 26, 2010)

My favorite colors of bras are the pink, black, blue, red and white bras with designs on them.

Though of all the colors, I really love a sexy red or blue lace bra.

My favorite bra is a lacey light blue color, with different pastel rainbow stripes on the inside, complete with a heart and teardrop jewel in the center... xD LOL i'm so girly.


----------



## HikerGal (Feb 27, 2010)

VS Dream Angels comes in the prettiest shade of purple...I love that one!


----------



## esha (Feb 27, 2010)

black


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 2, 2010)

Because my breasts are small enough to support themselves, I never really bothered with bras much until I was given a bra fitting and learned my correct size. I like most colours, but favour black, red and purple mainly. I also have a black pinstripe one, a black one with white spotted trim, and might be getting a leopard print one tomorrow





My favourite bra is my only push up one, a red lace one from Ann Summers that, at Â£20, is my most expensive. But I have a number of gorgeous Â£5 bra and pants sets from Peacock's, which is a much nicer store than most people seem to think...


----------



## sidchrles (Mar 9, 2010)

I like black color bra too.,.,some times I wear pink.

ANNA


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 9, 2010)

Hot pink or red.

I have a really difficult bra size that no other stores cater to other than La Senza. Once upon a time I used to buy some of my bras at Walmart. Then when I grew down to a size 32 C, I asked a lady working in the department where I might find my size, and she so rudely directed me to the kids' department. No doubt about it, she meant it as an insult. I will never again shop for a bra there.

That said, I love shopping for bras if I can find my size! I like my bras to look pretty, even if on certain days, I know only I will see them.


----------



## Coolkidd (Mar 11, 2010)

Black.... but nude is a very close second.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 11, 2010)

I wear black and nude the most.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Mar 11, 2010)

nude/pink


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a tough question





I would say I enjoy burgundy, black and champagne the most. Definitely no pink in my lingerie cabinet


----------



## ivette (Mar 13, 2010)

beige


----------



## LilDee (Mar 13, 2010)

Pink!

And Cream,

And turquoise, and purple, and black, and teal, and chocolate, and red, and plaid and polkadotted... lol


----------



## Makeupchick23 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm pink or black. Pink feels girly and feminine but I always feel sexy wearing black!


----------



## justdragmedown (Mar 18, 2010)

Black, but right now the Zebra print one from VS is my fav


----------



## Kraezinsane (Mar 18, 2010)

I would have to say dark forest green or a light pastel purple


----------



## akira53 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a lot of pink and nude bras, and a couple of black ones too.


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Mar 28, 2010)

Pink or black. I have a cheetah print one that i'm wearing now, though.


----------



## nicolebridges (Apr 5, 2010)

I love a red bra. There is something so sensuous and seductive about red IMO


----------



## Reema1 (Apr 5, 2010)

i fav Purple with Black detail waw


----------



## dreamlove (Apr 6, 2010)

black


----------



## nikkixoxoxo (Apr 8, 2010)

Black!


----------



## Marissa "mj" (Apr 8, 2010)

mine is pink


----------



## Natasha668 (Apr 8, 2010)

My favorite is definitely black!


----------



## talyorross (May 6, 2010)

I really like to wear black because it's sexyy, but nude color goes with everything and you don't have to worry about it showing through.


----------



## divadoll (May 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *talyorross* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like to wear black because it's sexyy, but nude color goes with everything and you don't have to worry about it showing through. Definitely! I love black but I don't always wear dark clothing so I own more nude coloured bras than black.


----------



## Mizzyme (May 9, 2010)

Hmmm hard question for me, I love pink! When I shop for bras I pick up the cutest sexest bra, first thing it has to have is underwire than padded....color always comes last for me. I have assorted colors and usually wear one to match my clothing, which for the most part ends up being black lol.


----------

